# Logan 820 quick change gearbox questions



## vincent52100 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi all. Just got a Logan 820 and have a couple question. Are the gears on the levers the same on both? Is there a good parts breakdown on the  gearbox? I’ve tried to find it on the net and couldn’t and the one on the logan website is not very clear to me. One of the levers has both gears missing.
Thanks!


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 1, 2018)

Vincent.

If you will look in Downloads (after reading the instructions on how to use it which you will find a link to in the Sticky area at the top of this Forum), you will find an Operation and Parts manual on the 800 Series  that goes beyond  Serial Number 46561.  The scan is pretty clear, although some of the bubble numbers (drawing reference numbers) can't really be deciphered.  But it is at least clear that the large and small gear in each selector lever of each of the gearboxes shown are the same (they are not the same between the two gearboxes shown but that wasn't your question).


----------



## vincent52100 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## vincent52100 (Jul 1, 2018)

Guess I’m really stupid but i cannot find the downloads. I followed the instructions but can find download at the top of the page. Could using an ipad be the problem?
Thanks


----------



## francist (Jul 1, 2018)

It shouldn't, I use an ipad mini at home all the time with no problems. Sometimes though the menu across the top is a little narrow so all the tabs don't show. Use the arrow if you see one (that points to the right) to see more of the tabs. It might be hiding in there. For now though, here's the link to the manual:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/logan800series.2987/

-frank


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Scott Logan will sell you the parts diagram and manual for $20 or so, even a download version.  Sounds like you may be talking with him at some point, might want to be a current customer.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 2, 2018)

Right.  The PDF will get you started but a paper copy is better to have out in the shop.  Plus he is a source of some parts for the Logan machines.  Mind you, the prices are going to reflect what real things cost today.  If you want to get a heart flutter, price an engine overhaul for your car or truck.

Look for a down-arrow icon to the left of Donate!  The main tool bar now has more choices that will fit.  Look for a right arrow head that on my monitor shows up  just to the left of my User ID on my macdhine.  When I click it, the Members tab shows up and the Home tab disappears.  I don't know that will appear and disappear on an I-pad.  Groups and Members may behave in a similar manner.  And I have a 21" monitor.


----------



## vincent52100 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks!


----------

